# Maka or Makapag



## neealio

Hi just wondering which would be more appropriate: Makatagalog or Makapagtagalog.

As in being able to speak tagalog.


----------



## DotterKat

Makapagtagalog is the appropriate form to express the _ability to speak Tagalog._

By contrast, the maka- prefix when attached to a noun would denote a _predilection or liking for that noun. _Thus, maka-Tagalog would mean a predilection for or a preference towards things pertaining to Tagalog culture in general (Tagalog food, art, dance, language, society, etc.). Other examples are maka-Amerikano, maka-Diyos, maka-tao, all denoting particular connections with the aforementioned nouns.


----------



## neealio

DotterKat said:


> Makapagtagalog is the appropriate form to express the _ability to speak Tagalog._
> 
> By contrast, the maka- prefix when attached to a noun would denote a _predilection or liking for that noun. _Thus, maka-Tagalog would mean a predilection for or a preference towards things pertaining to Tagalog culture in general (Tagalog food, art, dance, language, society, etc.). Other examples are maka-Amerikano, maka-Diyos, maka-tao, all denoting particular connections with the aforementioned nouns.




What if i were to write Hindi ko makakita yung larawan.
(I can't see the picture or I'm not able to see the picture.)

Would that be a proper use of the prefix "Maka" i think ive seen and heard people use it that way


----------



## DotterKat

If you add maka- to a verb, then it does mean the ability to perform that act. _Makakita_ indeed means to able to see.
However, the correct way to say your sentence is Hindi ko _makita_ 'yung larawan.
The construction _Hindi ako makakita_ means you are not able to see anything at all, that is, you are blind. It can work if used as a clause as in _Hindi ako makikita _nang malayo (I cannot see distant images) or _Hindi ako makakita_ nang mabuti dahil hindi ko suot ang salamin ko (I can't see well because I am not wearing my glasses).
Having a direct object after _Hindi ako makakita _(as in _Hindi ako makakita 'yung larawan_) is wrong.


----------

